# 1% increase in some VRTs and up to 4% for bands 16 to 20



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2021)

€5,000 relief for electric cars extended


----------



## lledlledlled (12 Oct 2021)

Anything on the phasing out of the BIK exemption for commercial EVs?


----------



## keving1989 (12 Oct 2021)

''For company car drivers who opt for an electric vehicle, the 0 per cent rate of benefit-in-kind (BIK) tax has been extended until 2025, but is being tapered off from 2023. For BIK purposes the original market value of an electric vehicle will be reduced by €35,000 for 2023; €20,000 for 2024; and €10,000 for 2025.''

irishtimes.com/business/transport-and-tourism/new-car-prices-set-to-rise-for-higher-emission-vehicles-1.4698284


----------

